# maxspect gyre



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone else have a maxspect gyre? I put a 130 in my tank today and it started up fine, but it only ran about 10 minutes before it quit. I disassembed the connections and put it back together and it did the same thing. I have a trouble ticket in with the company but I thought maybe someone else had some insight.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not even sure what that is, but feel free to check the reviews section of this website. Then maybe even leave a review so others are aware of potential problems with this product.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Is this on a cichlid tank?!

Sorry, but that's kind of a waste of money if you're not using it on a marine setup.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

The controller is bad and is being replaced. Thanks for your opinion John.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Scott, I'm glad you found out what the problem was and I'm assuming the vendor or mfg. is replacing the controller for you.

I saw this unit online and again at a local fish club event and it is very interesting and does seem perfectly adapted for reef aquarium use though I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be used on a freshwater aquarium. It is a relatively new product and rather pricey so this is probably why you didn't get many responses.

Keep us updated on how it works for you and after a few months, don't forget to post a Product Review on the forum so others can have some hobbyist experience with the product.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't think so either. when it did run it sure kicked up a lot of debris, although I have sand substrate and it's pretty easy to spot accumulating junk. I'll do a product review after a longer trial. Thanks Dee.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

+1 on interested in your product review - overkill or not, I've been looking at these. I have so many corals, driftwood, caves, etc. it is really hard to get proper flow throughout my tank and I was thinking these would be awesome for people like me who didn't opt for the "minimalist" look in tank decor...


----------

